# Budha Dal



## Sherab (Feb 6, 2008)

I am requesting more info on Budha Dal.

On the off topic note, can anyone tell me status of Vijaydeep Singh, the suer of SPN?
I heard rumour that he might no longer be alive.

Please comment.

Thank you all.


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think DrKhalsa moderator knows him.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sherab said:


> I am requesting more info on Budha Dal.
> 
> On the off topic note, can anyone tell me status of Vijaydeep Singh, the suer of SPN?
> I heard rumour that he might no longer be alive.




what a horrible rumor!  he was posting here as recently as late december...  i have not heard any other news.  where did you hear this rumor?


----------



## Sherab (Feb 6, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> what a horrible rumor!  he was posting here as recently as late december...  i have not heard any other news.  where did you hear this rumor?


Another Sikh forum... lemme see if i can find it.

Well, i cannot find it, its somewhere on phorum - message board


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 6, 2008)

looks like he was posting on that site as recently as last week, so i hope everything is fine.


----------



## Sherab (Feb 6, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> looks like he was posting on that site as recently as last week, so i hope everything is fine.


Thank god!

Waheguru.

he really is my favorite bhai ji.. :shy:


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Becharey noo amey marthah!!!


----------



## Sherab (Feb 6, 2008)

kaur-1 said:


> Becharey noo amey marthah!!!


  translation, bhain ji? 

Sorry. 

PS. favorite bhaiji is respect, not  anything homosexual


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2008)

Jio


On Budha Dal --
Shiromani Panth Akali Budhadal


Vijaydeep will be off the forum for several weeks at a time. Then he will come back for a few weeks at a time. He is or has been very busy with his studies. I am assuming that he is alive -- and hope that is is alive -- and will try to be positive.


----------



## Sherab (Feb 7, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Jio
> 
> 
> On Budha Dal --
> ...



Thank you, but i heard that Balbir Singh had or did have a split off group - Is it true in 2007 he rejoined baba santan singh?


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sherab said:


> Thank you, but i heard that Balbir Singh had or did have a split off group - Is it true in 2007 he rejoined baba santan singh?





i could be mistaken, but i don't think "sanatan" sikhs have anything to do with budha dal...   budha dal are the original nihung singhs.   as far as i can tell, "sanatan" sikhs are a more recent cult, popular in the UK, that have very little to do with sikhi, but instead think they are simply warrior hindus.


----------



## Sherab (Feb 7, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> i could be mistaken, but i don't think "sanatan" sikhs have anything to do with budha dal...   budha dal are the original nihung singhs.   as far as i can tell, "sanatan" sikhs are a more recent cult, popular in the UK, that have very little to do with sikhi, but instead think they are simply warrior hindus.


no i meant baba santa singh ji.. previous jathedar of budha dal. :2:


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sherab said:


> no i meant baba santa singh ji.. previous jathedar of budha dal. :2:



sorry, i misread it.


----------



## Sherab (Feb 7, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> sorry, i misread it.


Its ik.. at anyrate, balbir singh is the new jathedar.. the other jathedars to be killed 4 of his family members though.. which proves baba sant singh jis good choice


----------



## drkhalsa (Feb 7, 2008)

Good News IS Vijaydeep Singh is Alive and Kicking!



I just had a Phone conversation with him !

But how  did this rumor came into existence ?!


> Vijaydeep will be off the forum for several weeks at a time. Then he will come back for a few weeks at a time. He is or has been very busy with his studies. I am assuming that he is alive -- and hope that is is alive -- and will try to be positive.



Very Right Aad ji , 
He is busy with some Gurmat work in delhi so was off line as usual but will be back soon


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2008)

Jios

Vijaydeep ji just too amrit a couple of months ago. It would be better if we didn't gossip. Though he is such a sweet soul that he probably doesn't mind.

Budha Dal doesn't have anything to do with sanatan cults.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Feb 7, 2008)

waheguruji ka khalsa waheguruji ki fateh 

 sherab veerji ..vijaydeep ji is all alive and has asked me to convey his regards to u ..he has been busy wtih Budha Dal activities in delhi ..and also has come up with a lovely website .. http://sangatsansar.com/

Raaj Karega Khalsa


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2008)

Rajkhalsa ji

*WOW*

It is a great website! Full of good information.


----------



## Sherab (Feb 7, 2008)

rajkhalsa said:


> waheguruji ka khalsa waheguruji ki fateh
> 
> sherab veerji ..vijaydeep ji is all alive and has asked me to convey his regards to u ..he has been busy wtih Budha Dal activities in delhi ..and also has come up with a lovely website .. http://sangatsansar.com/
> 
> Raaj Karega Khalsa


Thank you very much!!


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sherab said:


> translation, bhain ji?
> 
> Sorry.



He he he he..Sorry veerji. Here's the translation:

Becharey  =  "poor Guy/fella" ("becharah" singular)

noo 

 amey = anyhow

 marthah!!! = killed him off


So its something like "Killed the poor fella off for no reason"


----------



## Sherab (Feb 7, 2008)

kaur-1 said:


> He he he he..Sorry veerji. Here's the translation:
> 
> Becharey  =  "poor Guy/fella" ("becharah" singular)
> 
> ...



Hes alive though, so YAY! 

hehe


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 3, 2008)

Gurfateh

Das would like to say a few words about sangatsansar.com.

This site belongs to Rashtriya Sikh Sangat.(Sikh wing of RSS).

Das was sent to them by upper caste Nihungs,so that das could use his past experiance with RSS,to conspire against out caste new chefe of them Baba Balbeer Singh Ji as they thought RSS to be pro to upper caste.

Duirng his Hindu life das was introuduced to RSS by a lower caste Dhanuk(nomnd tribe who hunts or weave).Das himself was fed up with caste politics in Nihungs.

So das diteched upper caste guys and rather made all guys of Sangh Pariwar support Baba Balbeer Singh Ji(das failed the plan of upper caste people ,who wanted RSS to press upon Badal to remove Baba Balbeer Singh Ji).

There one more thing about Baba Balbeer Singh JI,He is not very much keen it seems to be integrated with any institution,but he is busy with setting up a lines of schools in Punjab and a schools for poor Nihung children at Bathinda,a university in mamangement and martial Art Academy.

Perhaps best for a Sikh to help others then to take help from others,Upper caste guys showed thier weakness when they sent das to RSS for wishing bad for Baba Ji.

What we are told in Budhadal is to help others,be it congress,be it BJP or be it RSS,be it Hindu or be it it Muslim.

So while setting up the website,thnik tank of media of RSS(Sikh Wing) asked das to have look over the content.as per him in last few years there has been good lot of wrong interpetation of Gurbani and wrong pictures making Sikhs enemy of RSS.

So anything which appeared anti mainstream Sikhism was to be removev and edited.Das did help in censurship and editing and is still helping then in thier publication.(Das did tell this thing to bro KD Singh also).

Das found main problem in RSS is that they are told about Gurmat from Nirmalas and Namdharis,which tell them things which may be liked by them but Not the Sikhs.

So das is pushing them to move more near to mainstream Sikhism,AKJ,DDT,Missionaries,Nihungs among others.

For missionaries das is trying to make a Guru Granth Sahib Purist seat within Rashtriya Sikh Sangat.

Weather they be given a second chance or to be trusted again has to be decided by Sangat themselve.More input for thier improvement could be posted below.

So far after interacting with das they have agreed that we as a Sikh are separate.

We are seprate from Six Philosophies,We are greater then india centric Hindusim as we are universal faith(Dharam).


ਨਾ 939, ਸਤਰ 5
ਬਾਰਹ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਏਕੁ ਸਰੇਵਹੁ ਖਟੁ ਦਰਸਨ ਇਕ ਪੰਥਾ ॥
बारह अंतरि एकु सरेवहु खटु दरसन इक पंथा ॥
Bārah anṯar ėk sarėvhu kẖat ḏarsan ik panthā.
Among the twelve schools of Yoga, ours is the highest; among the six schools of philosophy, ours is the best path.
ਮਃ 1   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Jun 3, 2008)

Rashtriya Sikh Sangat

Political bullies that give sanatan Hindu dharam a bad name.


----------



## KulwantK (Jun 4, 2008)

Sat Nam, all- I have a question, perhaps someone can be of assistance.  Where could a copy of the Sarbloh Granth in English be found?  Thank you,
Wahe Guru,
Kulwant


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 4, 2008)

KulwantK said:


> Sat Nam, all- I have a question, perhaps someone can be of assistance.  Where could a copy of the Sarbloh Granth in English be found?  Thank you,
> Wahe Guru,
> Kulwant




See my reply on the thread "Scholarly Books List"


----------



## pk70 (Jun 4, 2008)

We are seprate from Six Philosophies,We are greater then india centric Hindusim as we are universal faith(Dharam).


ਨਾ 939, ਸਤਰ 5
ਬਾਰਹ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਏਕੁ ਸਰੇਵਹੁ ਖਟੁ ਦਰਸਨ ਇਕ ਪੰਥਾ ॥
बारह अंतरि एकु सरेवहु खटु दरसन इक पंथा ॥
Bārah anṯar ėk sarėvhu kẖat ḏarsan ik panthā.
Among the twelve schools of Yoga, ours is the highest; among the six schools of philosophy, ours is the best path.

*Vijaydeep Singh ji

Aren't they using Guru's comments in wrong context, this is the Vaak that represents the yogi's claim?*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 5, 2008)

Gurfateh


pk70 said:


> We are seprate from Six Philosophies,We are greater then india centric Hindusim as we are universal faith(Dharam).
> 
> 
> ਨਾ 939, ਸਤਰ 5
> ...


yuorself are correct and over here das has wrongly interpreted the verse.Das is soory for that as das is missing one verse which talks ourself as seventh philosphy and makes us differnt from what mnay guys in RSS claimes as if from Vedanta.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 6, 2008)

Gurfateh
das has just seen through the explantion by Manmohan Sehgal's hindi explation of Guru Granth Sahib JI.In that these comments are from Guru to yogi so our Faith is been told as name of God above Six Philosophies.While as das sees Teeka of Fareedkot and Teeka of Prof Sahib Singh Ji,it is yogi who speaks.

So tommorow das will bring that Hindi Teeka and will put what Dr Manmohan Sehgal has writtan.


----------



## Boota (Jun 18, 2008)

vijaydeep Singh said:


> Gurfateh
> 
> Das would like to say a few words about sangatsansar.com.
> 
> ...


 
Bhai Vijaydeep,

your dedication and service to the Sikh "Quam" never fails to impress.


----------

